# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Modelim databazash

## hot_prinz

Pershendetje,

deri me tani, nuk jam marrur shume me modelim te databazave, me shume i mbaj te dhenat ne nje tabele per ti gjetur me shpejte, dhe si e do fati me eshte dhene nje detyre teorike te shtjelloj nga disa te dhena, tri menyrat e ruajtjes se te dhenave ne bazat: hierarki, relacion dhe entitet. Deri me tani kam ardhur deri ne kete zgjidhje por nuk jam i sigurte, nese ekziston ndonje modelues databazash me ndonje verejtje sa i perket evitimit te redundancave dhe inkonsistences, si dhe me vendosjen e kardinaliteteve, do te isha mirenjohes.

Ah, mos te harroj shtjellimin relacional me duhet ta paraqes, neper hapat e normalizimit:

----------


## Abrakatabra83

Normalizimi nuk ka hapa, ose është 1nf ose 2nf ose 3nf (nf = normal forms).

1nf: 1-1 (çdo vlerë në një table lidhet me një tjetër)
2nf: 1-shumë (çdo vlerë me shumë vlera)
3nf: shumë-shumë (për këtë të duhet një table ndërmjetëse)

Normalisht të intereson 3nf psh nqs ke një e-shop, çdo artikull mund të blihet nga shumë njerëz, dhe çdo njëri mund të blejë shum artikuj. Pra ke një marrdhënje shumë-shumë:

table artikuj
id_art - emri_art
1 -  qumësht
2 - djath
...

table klientët
id_kli - emri_kli
1 - yllka
2 - bujari

që ti lidhësh të duhet një table ndërmjetëse ku vlerat janë foreign key në tables më lartë

table art-kli
art_id - kli_id
1 - 2 (bujari ka blerë qumësht)
1 - 1 (yllka ka blerë qumësht)
2 - 1 (yllka ka blerë djath)
2 - 2 (bujari ka blerë djath)

e kjo është e gjitha

----------


## didii

puno me workbench, eshte shum i mire. nderotn diagramat dhe pastaj i kthen automatikisht ndertimin e tabelave, dhe anasjelltas. esht shum shum i mire

----------

